# بشرى سارة لمهندسى البترول برنامج ( CAESAR II – Pipe Stress Analysis ) القوى جدا



## amirawaleed (15 مايو 2010)

سيتم بمشيئة الله عقد دورة تدريبية بعنوان 
*( CAESAR II – Pipe Stress Analysis ) *
*لمهندسى البترول* 


سيتم عقد الدورة فى الفترة من 4 - 8 يوليو 2010 
بفندق فلورا كريك بدبى :- 





*Caesar **II**: (pipe stress analysis)*​ 










*Day 1- introduction to piping stress analysis *​ 

Piping stress theory – primary & secondary stresses, equivalent state of stress, Definitions, codes of practice: mandatory requirements &legal responsibilities.
Piping systems: in-line equipment, supports, boundary conditions.
Flexibility requirements, local flexibility of nozzles.
Practical applications – software / hardware requirements.
Introduction to CaesarII: STATIC ANALYSIS.
*Day 2*
Static analysis: example 1 - expansion loop .
Modeling techniques , use of Caesar II main features .
Static analysis :example 2- pump suction system .
Additional & advanced Caesar II features .
*Day 3*
Static analysis: example 3-distillation column pipe work .
WRC 297 analysis, Static wind simulation analysis .
Static analysis: example 4 – pump system trouble shooting .
Static analysis: example 5 – buried pipe modeling .
*Day 4*
Model analysis , natural frequency response .
Eigen value & eigenvector analysis .​ 


*Day 5*
Dynamic analysis :Example 1 – harmonic (vibration ) analysis .
Dynamic analysis :Example 2 – water hammer analysis .
Dynamic analysis :Example 3 – relief valve analysis .
Dynamic analysis :Example 4 – earthquake analysis .​ 



للتواصل والاستفسار ​ 

*ادارة التدريب*​ 


ملاحظات المشرف
تم حذف وسائل الأتصال وفقاً لقوانين الموقع​


----------



## Eng.Ahmed102010 (11 يوليو 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## hrt_fuel & energy (11 يوليو 2010)

thanks


----------



## solution4software (15 أغسطس 2011)

hi
if any one need Caesar II 5.3 (2011), crack
go to: http://www.4shared.com/file/64KN2rXs/SPLM.html
and download SPLM
then install it on your computer where you had installed Caesar II 5.3
after installation send you machine ID to
XXXXXXXXXXX
and get the license
and
enjoy

ملاحظات المشرف
تم حذف وسائل الأتصال وفقاً لقوانين الموقع​


----------



## drilling engineer (15 أغسطس 2011)

solution4software قال:


> hi
> if any one need Caesar II 5.3 (2011), crack
> go to: http://www.4shared.com/file/64KN2rXs/SPLM.html
> and download SPLM
> ...



thanks 

i wish i could be from dubai


----------



## drilling engineer (15 أغسطس 2011)

we need the software plz


----------

